# Orange requirement?



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

Do you need to wear any blaze orange when you're pheasant hunting? I can't find anything in the regs online.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Not. But if you have people around it is a great, not good, idea.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

If your hunting during deer season wear your orange!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Definately wear orange during our deer season!!!!

I personally do not wear blaze orange when pheasant hunting (except during the deer season) because I like the old school look. I try to wear a hat w/orange at all times though!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup - I always wear orange. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Does anyone know why orange is not required for pheasant hunting?? It seems to me that it makes too much sense to wear orange. In MN, they have an orange reqirement, but it is just one article, which could be a hat or anything like that. With multiple people in the field, i personally would want everything in my favor as far as someone seeing me or not. Just a thought


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I certainly don't need the government telling me how to be safe--I can do just fine deciding on my own. With that being said, I don't wear orange except during deer season. I, like Remmi, prefer the "old school" look. I do, however, put an orange neoprene vest on my dog.

It actually gives me quite a chuckle to see people decked out from head to toe in blaze orange to hunt pheasants, you can see them in the field and even driving in their SUV's from a mile away. I don't think my shotgun travels quite that far.


----------



## funcanuck (Oct 13, 2004)

Pheasent see color deer do not so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it?

:sniper:


----------

